# Dometic Fridge Main Door



## John46 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have a Model DM2652 Fridge in my Outback 277RL which the main door has never locked properly.Is there away to adjust the door so the push tab is located in the center of the locking chip on the main door door panel.Even when the fridge is empty there is no real locking in place.I tried switching the door handles around from the main to the freezer and visa versa and no go.Help. Tks again.


----------

